# transmission problems



## youknowit (May 31, 2010)

The other day i was out on the bike and got into a mud hole so i shifted the bike into low and all it does is grind. then coming home i noticed that at about 30mph in high range a bang comes from the bottom end any ideas thanks


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

you have a shift linkage out of adjustment.
you adjust it like a tie rod. remove the right side plastic cover.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Before you adjust the linkage, check your rear motor mount bolt. Mine and many others have come loose, slid out to the left floorboard where it lets the engine drop about a 1/4" throwing the shifer linkage off and making it pop when you let off or pour on the gas. I say this because I adjusted my linkage before I found the bolt out...then had to put it back.


----------



## MeanGreenMan (May 24, 2010)

youknowit said:


> then coming home i noticed that at about 30mph in high range a bang comes from the bottom end any ideas thanks


It can be as simple as the shifter being out of adjustment, but the bang noise is the sound of transmission jumping out of gear engagement. That happens when the shifter gear (has hi & lo dogs) edges are rounded off and sometimes the input gear gets broken off. The impact of gear jumping out can even cracked the crankcase side wall where the input shaft is seated.

Rounded Shifter Gear









*Broken Input Gear*









So, why the gear dogs get rounded off? 
Shifting gears while quad is not completely stopped.


----------



## youknowit (May 31, 2010)

thanks i will try the linkage and check the motor mounts. hopefully its not the bottom end


----------



## youknowit (May 31, 2010)

the rear motor mounts were broke off the frame just goin to weld them up and see if thats the only damage


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

nmkawierider was right!


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

NM Is always right. should pick lotto for us here/// :crowdapplause:


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

Ok ive checked mounts and they appear fine? Im lost on adjustment. i can adjust it and it will go reverse,nuetral, high but cant go into low, or adjust it and it will go low,high,nuetral and not into reverse. Please help im at my wits end with this **** thing. Edit btw mine wasnt making any noise, just last outing was hard to shift a few times.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

ARMSTRONGARMS said:


> Ok ive checked mounts and they appear fine? Im lost on adjustment. i can adjust it and it will go reverse,nuetral, high but cant go into low, or adjust it and it will go low,high,nuetral and not into reverse. Please help im at my wits end with this **** thing. Edit btw mine wasnt making any noise, just last outing was hard to shift a few times.


Check them with a torque wrench, both tha main bolt and the four tab or bracket bolts. If all are tight, then I am afraid you may have a an alignment problem in the trany. Maybe a bent fork or something...but let me ask...if you are sitting with the engine off, and you are trying to shift it, does it help if you rock it back and fouth? Also, check that nothing is making contact with the shifet linkage or either arm. There's a wire cluster that can be a pain sometimes. Also, check that the arm is still tight on the shaft.


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

I didnt realize you cant shift through all gears while not rocking/or little movement of the quad. if i start to roll it a little bit it shifts fine  My bad, Thanks for the help.


----------

